# Dennis Wolf: Return of the Wolf



## K1 (Nov 11, 2011)

*PART 1: Chest Press Rountine*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dennis Wolf - Return of the Wolf: Chest Press Routine


----------



## K1 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Part 2: Squats Rountine*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dennis Wolf - Return of the Wolf: Squats Routine


----------



## K1 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Part 3: Leg Press Routine*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dennis Wolf - Return of the Wolf: Leg Press Routine


----------



## K1 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Part 4: Biceps Routine*

Bodybuilding.com Videos - Dennis Wolf - Return of the Wolf: Biceps Routine


----------

